# Đình chỉ lưu hành, thu hồi toàn quốc sản phẩm chì kẻ mắt và nước hoa của Dior



## vietmom (26/3/18)

*Cục Quản lý Dược (Bộ Y tế) vừa có văn bản đình chỉ lưu hành, thu hồi trên toàn quốc 3 sản phẩm mỹ phẩm Dior do Công ty TNHH L-Beauty Việt Nam nhập khẩu và phân phối.*

*

*
​Căn cứ vào kết quả kiểm tra hậu mại ngày 31/1 đối với Công ty TNHH L-Beauty Việt Nam, Cục Quản lý Dược đình chỉ lưu hành, thu hồi trên toàn quốc 3 sản phẩm mỹ phẩm bao gồm: chì kẻ chân mày Dior Sourcils Poudre Crayon à sourcils mine poudre Power Eyebrow Pencil (093-Black;593-Brown; 453-Sand); hai loại nước hoa Dior: Homme Sport very cool spray fresh eau de toillete và Dior J’Adore L’or Essence de Parfum.
Theo đó, sản phẩm chì kẻ mắt chứa propylparaben có hàm lượng vượt quá giới hạn cho phép theo quy định của ASEAN. Hai sản phẩm còn lại có thành phần ghi trên nhãn và công thức sản xuất không đúng như hồ sơ đã công bố.
Cục Dược yêu cầu thu hồi toàn bộ các lô mỹ phẩm không đáp ứng quy định, gửi báo cáo về Cục trước ngày 25/4. Sở Y tế các tỉnh và thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương có trách nhiệm kiểm tra, giám sát việc thu hồi tại các cơ sở kinh doanh, sử dụng loại mỹ phẩm này.

Nguồn: vtv

​


----------

